# Boxing



## downbutnotout

Anyone into boxing here?


----------



## scaredtolive

I love boxing. There's a local gym I want to join but I just don't have the time right now. My favorite current fighters are Miguel Cotto and Kelly Pavlik. I like Roberto Duran and Hagler from the 80's How about you?


----------



## downbutnotout

scaredtolive said:


> I love boxing. There's a local gym I want to join but I just don't have the time right now. My favorite current fighters are Miguel Cotto and Kelly Pavlik. I like Roberto Duran and Hagler from the 80's How about you?


Well i have enjoyed watching boxing since i was a kid. But i seriously got interested when i was about 15.

I've never gone to a gym because there aren't any near where i live, and my family were always too protective of me to fight like that.

I like the determination of Evander Holyfield, I think Ricky Hatton is a warrior, Tommy Hearns, Alfonso Gomez, Sergio Mora, Danny Williams, Frank Bruno.

Basically if you are a half decent fighter with a good heart, then i will be a fan.


----------



## scaredtolive

downbutnotout said:


> Well i have enjoyed watching boxing since i was a kid. But i seriously got interested when i was about 15.
> 
> I've never gone to a gym because there aren't any near where i live, and my family were always too protective of me to fight like that.
> 
> I like the determination of Evander Holyfield, I think Ricky Hatton is a warrior, Tommy Hearns, Alfonso Gomez, Sergio Mora, Danny Williams, Frank Bruno.
> 
> Basically if you are a half decent fighter with a good heart, then i will be a fan.


yeah Holyfield has had a great career. He needs to retire though before he gets seriously hurt. Ricky Hatton has great heart, Tommy Hearns is one of the most powerful knock out artists of all time, Alfonso Gomez and Sergio Mora are pretty good fighters too. I don't much about Danny Williams and Frank Bruno other than their British I think. If I remember correctly Bruno fought Tyson in the early 90's. Calzaghe was another great fighter. Too bad he retired. I would have liked to have to seen him against Pavlik at 168


----------



## downbutnotout

scaredtolive said:


> yeah Holyfield has had a great career. He needs to retire though before he gets seriously hurt. Ricky Hatton has great heart, Tommy Hearns is one of the most powerful knock out artists of all time, Alfonso Gomez and Sergio Mora are pretty good fighters too. I don't much about Danny Williams and Frank Bruno other than their British I think. If I remember correctly Bruno fought Tyson in the early 90's. Calzaghe was another great fighter. Too bad he retired. I would have liked to have to seen him against Pavlik at 168


I agree about Evander, no-one should be fighting at 46!

Pavlik would have been a great fight for Calzaghe. Too bad he lost against B-hop. If he had won, i'm sure he could have beaten Calzaghe.


----------



## seanybhoy

I love boxing but i don't watch it much anymore.

I used to like watching Barrera , Tyson and Calzaghe's fights.

Nowadays i like Hatton and David Haye .


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I like watching oscar de la hoya, ricardo mayorga, sugar shayne mosley, roy jones jr, floyd mayweather, zab judah, bernard hopkins, fernando vargas, just about any fight.


----------



## scaredtolive

downbutnotout said:


> I agree about Evander, no-one should be fighting at 46!
> 
> Pavlik would have been a great fight for Calzaghe. Too bad he lost against B-hop. If he had won, i'm sure he could have beaten Calzaghe.


I'm not sure Pavlik would have beaten Calzaghe especially at 168. The thing with Calzaghe is how do you hit him? and if you can't hit him how do you beat him? He made Kessler look like a fool and Kessler is a class fighter.


----------



## scaredtolive

seanybhoy said:


> I love boxing but i don't watch it much anymore.
> 
> I used to like watching Barrera , Tyson and Calzaghe's fights.
> 
> Nowadays i like Hatton and David Haye .


You'll appreciate the name Ken Buchanon being from Scotland. I enjoy watching his fight with Duran on you tube. David Haye is a good fighter I just don't know if he's big enough to take one of the Klitchko's. He's certainly good enough to hold one of the other belts.


----------



## downbutnotout

scaredtolive said:


> I'm not sure Pavlik would have beaten Calzaghe especially at 168. The thing with Calzaghe is how do you hit him? and if you can't hit him how do you beat him? He made Kessler look like a fool and Kessler is a class fighter.


Calzaghe was a really good fighter. But his record (in my opinion) was classic Frank Warren match making. He made sure Calzaghe had a longer title hold, and avoided most fighters in their primes.

Jeff Lacy and Kessler were the best at 168, then B Hop and Jones Jr at 175.

Too many fighters he fought were either "past it" (Chris Eubank), or not experienced or decent enough (Peter Manfredo).


----------



## seanybhoy

scaredtolive said:


> You'll appreciate the name Ken Buchanon being from Scotland. I enjoy watching his fight with Duran on you tube. David Haye is a good fighter I just don't know if he's big enough to take one of the Klitchko's. He's certainly good enough to hold one of the other belts.


Yeah Ken Buchanan now we're going back a while, loving the tartan shorts though hehe.


----------



## seanybhoy

downbutnotout said:


> Calzaghe was a really good fighter. But his record (in my opinion) was classic Frank Warren match making. He made sure Calzaghe had a longer title hold, and avoided most fighters in their primes.
> 
> Jeff Lacy and Kessler were the best at 168, then B Hop and Jones Jr at 175.
> 
> Too many fighters he fought were either "past it" (Chris Eubank), or not experienced or decent enough (Peter Manfredo).


Yeah sure his record is testament to match making , his ability though is unquestionable.

On another note i woulda liked to see him fight Roy Jones Jr. in his prme that woulda been something else ah well not to be eh.


----------



## downbutnotout

I've been watching the contender recently. (re-watching series 1).

Its interesting that most of the humble and "nice guy" fighters go on to win, while the jerks lose alot.

I find that great.

I really couldn't stand Jesse Brinkley or Ahmed Kaddour!

The best was Alfonso Gomez. He was great.


----------



## scaredtolive

seanybhoy said:


> Yeah sure his record is testament to match making , his ability though is unquestionable.
> 
> On another note i woulda liked to see him fight Roy Jones Jr. in his prme that woulda been something else ah well not to be eh.


I disagree. It goes both ways. Maybe he didn't fight Roy Jones Jr or B-Hop in their primes but they didn't break their back to fight him either. He did fight Kessler in his prime and B-Hop obviously can still fight considering what he did to Pavlik. He made Lacy look weak and just about everybody predicted Lacy to knock him out. Roy Jones Jr ducked a lot of people himself and B-Hop will turn every fight into a jabbing contest. Calzaghe style wasn't always pretty but his fights were usually active.


----------



## seanybhoy

Hatton v Pacquiao should be a great fight aww man i can't wait.


----------



## seanybhoy

On another note i think Amir Kahn has a lot of potential if he shows patience , as for the other brits Danny Williams and Audley Harrison aww man the word joke springs to mind.


----------



## downbutnotout

seanybhoy said:


> On another note i think Amir Kahn has a lot of potential if he shows patience , as for the other brits Danny Williams and Audley Harrison aww man the word joke springs to mind.


Audley Harrison is definitely a joke. Danny is extremely inconsistent. Although these days he's completely "shot".

Amir keeps fighting "blown up" super featherweights. He hasn't fought against many people the same size as him, and when he fought Prescott, it showed why!

He's got great skills (decent attack, good movement, fast etc). His defence has improved alot too. But anyone has a chance against him, because he cannot take a punch!


----------



## seanybhoy

downbutnotout said:


> But anyone has a chance against him, because he cannot take a punch!


.

Yeah no **** .


----------



## downbutnotout

Khan is now going to fight "Andreas Kotelnik" for a version of the lightweight world belt (wba i think).

Its ridiculous, because its against yet another shorter fighter. Khan has faced mostly guys 5"6-5"8 during his career. Most of them were old, or had no power.

The only guys his own size were Breidis Prescott (khan got beaten in 1 round by him) and some mediocre british fighters like scott lawton.

Any time Khan faces a non british based fighter with similar physical attributes, he's going to be in trouble.

I hate warrens match-making. It makes fighters look better than they are, because he gets title shots and easy fights all the time.

Look at what happened to Enzo Maccaranelli. He's always looked a bit vulnerable, and was knocked out by Ola Olafabi.

Khans "chin" is even worse than Enzos, and if Khan fights someone with a pulse its lights out.

Ricky Hatton sets a good example for british fighters. Just get on with it and fight. He's the best.


----------



## seanybhoy

You summed it up nicely .


----------



## downbutnotout

seanybhoy said:


> You summed it up nicely .


Cheers, its nice to hear someone agree with me for once.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I cant wait for the manny pacquiao and hatton fight either.


----------



## downbutnotout

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I cant wait for the manny pacquiao and hatton fight either.


:yes These fights are what keeps boxing going. If it wasn't for boxing, i wouldn't get much inspiration.

I too cannot wait for the fight. They are very similar in their pressure style fighting. It should be fun.

I think Pac might be more technically skilled, but i feel Hatton is the harder puncher. Could even end up being a draw. Its a tough call.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

couldnt agree more, I use to have hbo couple of years back and showtime and would watch boxing every friday and saturday night but not as much anymore.


----------



## seanybhoy

Yeah too true Pacquaio v Hatton is the kinda fight you tell you're grandkids about lol.

I still remember the Barrera v Pacquaio fight like it was yesterday aww man it's fights like those that make boxing so great.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

no doubt


----------



## STORMZ13

Yeah I'm a big boxing fan myself. I use to go to the gym and train and spar, but that's it.
I like the following boxers,
Shane Mosley at 135 lbs.
James Toney at 160 lbs. 
Early Mike Tyson.
Floyd Mayweather.
Mark "Too Sharp" Johnson.
Sugar Ray Leonard.
Roberto Duran at 135 lbs. 
Bernard Hopkins.
That's all I can think of right now.
I'm looking forward to Pacquiao vs Hatton, I'm curious to see if Mayweather has made improvements with Ricky. I'm also looking forward to Cotto vs. Clottey. That's going to be a real tuff fight for Cotto. I like both fighters and I'm just hoping it's a clean fight, no controversy.


----------



## downbutnotout

seanybhoy said:


> Yeah too true *Pacquaio v Hatton is the kinda fight you tell you're grandkids about lol.*
> 
> I still remember the Barrera v Pacquaio fight like it was yesterday aww man it's fights like those that make boxing so great.


Hmm, now i've seen it................

Have you seen it now?

hmmmm......i didn't expect THAT to happen!


----------



## seanybhoy

Okay , okay i don't think anyone expected that to happen.

Credit where it's due though Pacquiao smoked him.

I still respect for Hatton for taking the Pacquiao n Mayweather fight even if he did lose both , he could easily've been a douche n fought nobodies n kept his 45-0 but he put it on the line cuz he's a boxer not a poser so fair play to him and of course Pacquiao.


----------



## downbutnotout

seanybhoy said:


> Okay , okay i don't think anyone expected that to happen.
> 
> Credit where it's deserved though Pacquiao smoked him.
> 
> I still respect for Hatton for taking the Pacquiao n Mayweather fight even if he did lose both , he could easily've been a douche n fought nobodies kept his 45-0 but he put it on the line cuz he's a boxer not a poser so fair play to him and of course Pacquiao.


Yeah of course, i still think Hatton is a quality fighter.

He didn't dodge the best in their prime. I respect him alot for that.

Theres talk of either a fight against Amir Khan or Junior Witter.

Personally i feel Witter would be a better choice for Hatton. Pac has the same trainer as Khan (Freddie Roach), so i dont think it would be a wise fight.

Hatton can still be a dominant european fighter. He's still got some time, considering that alot of older fighters are still around like Jonathan Thaxton and Marco Antonio Barrera.


----------



## STORMZ13

Hatton is still going to fight ?? WOW, I would have thought he would retire after his poor performance against Pacquiao.


----------



## DelicateMelodies

downbutnotout said:


> Anyone into boxing here?


It's only the only sport I watch!!! :boogie
I want to learn to box and compete :clap


----------



## downbutnotout

DelicateMelodies said:


> It's only the only sport I watch!!! :boogie
> *I want to learn to box and compete* :clap


Do you go to a boxing gym yet?

Because of s/a, theres no chance of me going.


----------



## irvanm87

wow no pac man fans huh? esp after that 2nd rd ko.....lol

manny pacquiao and roy jones jr my 2 favorite boxers


----------



## downbutnotout

HOLYFIELD continues to fight, even at the age of 46.

*"Former undisputed HW champion Evander Holyfield will return for the first time in the ring since his controversial decision loss(aka robbery) to Nikolay Valuev.He takes part in an exhibition fight in Ethiopia on july 26 to help raise money for AIDS victims.The 46 year old will take on Sammy Retta in Addis Ababa.
''The two boxers and they're teams will arrive in Addis Ababa on may 17th to conclude a contract and for promotional purposses before the fight on july 26,''promoter Ali Baba said during a press conference.
Getting Holyfield doesn't come cheap.The bout will cost the event promoters nearly 7 million dollars.They refused to commnet on how much of the money is going to Evander.Retta is a CW with a record of 18-3,17 KOs"*

Here are the boxrec profiles: (retta) http://www.boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=19338&cat=boxer

Holyfield: http://www.boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=499&cat=boxer


----------



## downbutnotout

63 year old "ken buchanan" wants to make a return to boxing.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/8045511.stm

How mad is that!? 63...


----------



## Alone42Long

Yeah boxing is the only sport I watch too. Albeit not as much as I used to. That's if you don't count the occasional MMA or World's Strongest Man as a sport. ha ha

I still have tapes of Holyfield off tv I had watched when he was a cruiser weight.
Time flies.


----------



## stylicho

I was big into boxing during high school. Used to watch friday night fights religiously. Went to this gym about 5 years ago http://westmonroela.tripod.com/webpage.html. I didnt spar with anybody but trainer had me on HB, SB, and focus mitts. Also, worked a lot on endurance. Trainer wanted me to really get into it but I have too many injuries already :lol. There was a famous boxer that fought in one of the lighter divisions that came out of that gym. He used to be on ESPN and was a national champion. But he got into drugs and went to jail. He told me that Sparky (the trainer) spoke highly of me but I told him why I wasnt going to try to do amateur or pro boxing because of the injuries. I cant remember the guys name for the life of me. I dont think he's still boxing but not sure.
Edit: I looked at the link and it showed IBC champ 1990 so I googled that and that gave me the answer. His name is Richard Savage. Im getting alzheimers lol.
Edit again: I also could imagine how difficult it would be walking down to a ring when a big crowd is watching you :lol.


----------



## Alone42Long

Nah I doubt you're getting alzheimers. They say it's normal to forget like where you placed your keys. It's when you forget what they're for that there's a problem.  That's cool having trained at a gym like that. I work with a couple guys that did here. I'm old to start & nervous to join . Just want the conditioning mostly & I guess hold my own on the street if need be. Do you train at home? Setting up a hb & sb is pretty easy & inexpensive & of course you can run or jump rope most anywhere. I think boxers probably have the best overall conditioning of anyone.

On that Tyson Documentary he said he was scared of his opponent nervous walking down to the ring but once he stepped in all the training took over & he felt like a indestructable god. Just focusing on psyching his opponent out & the a** whooping he was fixing to unleash. I guess oblivious to the crowd.


----------



## stylicho

Alone42Long said:


> Nah I doubt you're getting alzheimers. They say it's normal to forget like where you placed your keys. It's when you forget what they're for that there's a problem.  That's cool having trained at a gym like that. I work with a couple guys that did here. I'm old to start & nervous to join . Just want the conditioning mostly & I guess hold my own on the street if need be. Do you train at home? Setting up a hb & sb is pretty easy & inexpensive & of course you can run or jump rope most anywhere. I think boxers probably have the best overall conditioning of anyone.
> 
> On that Tyson Documentary he said he was scared of his opponent nervous walking down to the ring but once he stepped in all the training took over & he felt like a indestructable god. Just focusing on psyching his opponent out & the a** whooping he was fixing to unleash. I guess oblivious to the crowd.


I havent seen the Tyson documentary yet but I heard its supposed to be good. I did something to my leg the last time I messed around on a hb. I was practicing low kicks and my leg got real stiff. Something to do with the hip joint. Ive been putting off getting an MRI done on it for over a year now but its starting to become a little more painful. So I will probably be having surgery again. Oh the joy :lol.


----------



## Alone42Long

stylicho said:


> I havent seen the Tyson documentary yet but I heard its supposed to be good. I did something to my leg the last time I messed around on a hb. I was practicing low kicks and my leg got real stiff. Something to do with the hip joint. Ive been putting off getting an MRI done on it for over a year now but its starting to become a little more painful. So I will probably be having surgery again. Oh the joy :lol.


Man I'm sorry to here that. Hope is as minor as possible & goes well.

I like that song you reference in your sig. Haven't heard in quiet some time but have it playing in my head now.


----------



## downbutnotout

stylicho said:


> *I havent seen the Tyson documentary yet but I heard its supposed to be good*. I did something to my leg the last time I messed around on a hb. I was practicing low kicks and my leg got real stiff. Something to do with the hip joint. Ive been putting off getting an MRI done on it for over a year now but its starting to become a little more painful. So I will probably be having surgery again. Oh the joy :lol.


It's good, but weird. Its like, even though he's a really dodgy person, he has human emotions. He was actually crying when talking about his old trainer that died. And he kept talking about how scared and intimidated he was when he was out and about.

Even the strongest physically can be weak mentally.


----------



## UKPhobe

downbutnotout said:


> He was actually crying when talking about his old trainer that died.


Cus Damato?


----------



## downbutnotout

UKPhobe said:


> Cus Damato?


Yeah. Tyson was basically crying in the doumentary when talking about him.

Alot of people say that Tyson was never the same fighter once Cus Damato died.


----------



## UKPhobe

downbutnotout said:


> Yeah. Tyson was basically crying in the doumentary when talking about him.
> 
> Alot of people say that Tyson was never the same fighter once Cus Damato died.


He was a legend of a man. They say his death was the reason Tyson went off the rails.

He had some of the best fear quotes ever IMV.


----------



## scaredtolive

Just watched the Cotto vs Clottey fight on HBO. It was a good fight with lots of action. Cotto was cut by an accidental headbutt early on but kept fighting. The judges gave it to Cotto by split decision with one judge scoring it 116-111 for Cotto. He must have been high. I'm a huge Cotto fan but I think a draw would have been appropriate. Clottey is no joke and would make a tough fight for anyone at 147.


----------



## RoninDistance

scaredtolive said:


> Just watched the Cotto vs Clottey fight on HBO. It was a good fight with lots of action. Cotto was cut by an accidental headbutt early on but kept fighting. The judges gave it to Cotto by split decision with one judge scoring it 116-111 for Cotto. He must have been high. I'm a huge Cotto fan but I think a draw would have been appropriate. Clottey is no joke and would make a tough fight for anyone at 147.


Same here. I was as surprised as Clottey when they gave the fight to Cotto. Now, don't get me wrong, I was rooting for Miguel, but after that first knockdown, Clottey took control of the fight and never let go. I'm happy Cotto won, no doubt, he deserves it, fighting with such a deep cut is not easy and indeed, Clottey was a bit lazy in those last two rounds (not to mention he had a tendency to fight dirty and resort to theatrics), but please, after the 9th, Cotto had nothing. He was just hanging in there. A draw would have been fair. Still, _el mío ganó_, so it's alright.


----------



## seanybhoy

Congrats Amir Khan.


----------



## socially inept

i absolutely love boxing, nothing beter than watching a re run on setanta on a sunday morning. i loved watching the contender. my favourite recent boxer is calzaghe. from the past ali. and i like oscar as a person cos he is so charismatci and is a great charactor for boxing 

*one of the best fights i have ever seen is alex arthur against michael gomez in 2003. that fight had everything , the golden boy of british boxing unbeaten alex arthur tipped to be a world champion fighting a lunitic and contraversal charactor gomez. in arthurs home town of edinborough with an electric atmosphere 

*WATCH IT ON YOUTUBE

just to comment on a few things people have discussed on here :

-pavlick beat calzaghe - not a chance in hell

-id say hopkins was still in his prim , he seems to have got better with age

-wud calzaghe have beaten jones in his prime - maybe not but then again maybe , its a tough one but i have read calzaghes book and he says that jones got caught taking steroids , an after that he went downhill and got knocked out by average fighters. maybe the reason he was so good was cos he was taking sport enhancing drugs , he did have freakishly large biceps remember 

-nobody can knock calzaghe , he beat kessler , lacy , and hopkins in there prime , he beat roy jones. he beat eubank (that was not an easy fight fora young fighter no matter how old eubank was). and he beat everyone who was put in front of him. he wanted to fight hopkins and jones years and years ago but both of them fighters refused 
calzaghe had everything , combination punching , hand speed , jab, flair , grit , he could fight , confidence and most of all a winners mentality
anyon seen the byron mitchel fight. calzaghe goes down for the 1st time ever in his carear, so what does he do ? gets back up grits his teath and seconds later puts mitchell down, seconds after that he lands a least 20 punches and the fight is stopped, thats the heart of a true champion 

-rivky hatton could beat floyd mayweather. in the first fight the ref spoilt it completely , wouldnt let hatton in close. ricky got angry cos thats the kind of guy he is , and completely lost his discipline and got picked off. get a rematch at wembly with a normal ref and hatton will crunch mayweather ribs with a body shot

-i dont think hatton could beat pacquioa but the last didnt do him justice. he went in umprepared cos of that joke mayweather seniour, he had no strategy and was reckless and got knocked out. give him a rematch and a propper trainer and he will take pacquioa the distance 

-amir khan is the most talented boxer in the whole world and he has morepotential tan anybody. but talent and potential doesnt mean you will be successful. khan has a bad chin, and is extremely vulnerable . he deffinately has a lack o confidence because of his vulnerability and he refuses to take risks. his hand speed, movement and accuracy is absolutely crazy and he could go all of the way t the top but until he sorts out his lack of confidence he is not guaranteed success
if youput him in with any of the big boys like diaz, marquez, hatton they would all absolutely destroy him, i dont think he is ready for those fights until a few years down the line


----------



## dessibel

downbutnotout said:


> Do you go to a boxing gym yet?
> 
> Because of s/a, theres no chance of me going.


Learning to box and sparring opponents weekly will probably cure a lot of your S/A. Feel the power of evading punches and making people dizzy with hard shots to the head. (and feeling dizzy and jacked up yourself afterwards lol)
If youre meek about exercising and whatnot in front of others maybe you can tell yourself to just do it because nobody gives a fuk about what anyone else is doing.
Many years ago before I started working out I couldnt bring myself to go jogging because joggers looked so stupid and I didnt want anyone to see me doing it. But with a good running programme necessary for boxing my view gradually changed.
Nike says "Just Do It!". If you piddle about thinking about the way things should be before you can do something, yo JUST DO IT


----------



## ironheart

socially inept said:


> -rivky hatton could beat floyd mayweather. in the first fight the ref spoilt it completely , wouldnt let hatton in close. ricky got angry cos thats the kind of guy he is , and completely lost his discipline and got picked off. get a rematch at wembly with a normal ref and hatton will crunch mayweather ribs with a body shot
> 
> -i dont think hatton could beat pacquioa but the last didnt do him justice. he went in umprepared cos of that joke mayweather seniour, he had no strategy and was reckless and got knocked out. give him a rematch and a propper trainer and he will take pacquioa the distance


I'm a huge fan of Ricky Hatton and massively admire what he has acheived in the sport but I don't agree for a second that he has the beating of someone as skilled as Floyd Mayweather. Even though the ref did appear to be some whatpartisan, the truth is that throughout the entire contest, Hatton just couldn't break through Mayweather's excellent 'phily shell' defence with any consistency or effect and nor could he get out of the way of what was coming back at him.

As for the Pacquiao disaster, I agree that Hatton did not do his ability any justice whatsoever back in May. Rumours persist that he was stuggling during sparring in the build up to the fight and during one session, he was almost completely overwhelmed by a Cuban prospect named Erislandy Lara. Also after 45 punishing fights and over a decade of drying out to make the 140 limit, I think that he's just pushed his body above and beyond it's limits and I hope he retires.


----------



## socially inept

ironheart said:


> I'm a huge fan of Ricky Hatton and massively admire what he has acheived in the sport but I don't agree for a second that he has the beating of someone as skilled as Floyd Mayweather. Even though the ref did appear to be some whatpartisan, the truth is that throughout the entire contest, Hatton just couldn't break through Mayweather's excellent 'phily shell' defence with any consistency or effect and nor could he get out of the way of what was coming back at him.
> 
> As for the Pacquiao disaster, I agree that Hatton did not do his ability any justice whatsoever back in May. Rumours persist that he was stuggling during sparring in the build up to the fight and during one session, he was almost completely overwhelmed by a Cuban prospect named Erislandy Lara. Also after 45 punishing fights and over a decade of drying out to make the 140 limit, I think that he's just pushed his body above and beyond it's limits and I hope he retires.


how could hatton break through mayweathers defence if the ref wouldnt allow him to use his game plan . and the same goes for not being able to get out of the way of what was coming back at him too. he couldnt get out of the way becasue he wasnt allowed, by the referee, inside. if hatton was inside he would not have been getting picked off but everytime he got inside the ref broke it up, even if hatton wasnt clinching. hatton did nothing wrong at all when he was inside but for some reason the ref always stepped in. if anyone was doing anything wrong it was mayweather cos he kept rubbing his elbows in hattons face every time he got inside.

hatton wasnt allowed inside ever therefore mayweather was allowed to pick him off at a distance. plus the fact that hatton lost his discipline and got angry over the ref made it twice as easy for mayweather to catch him

if they had a rematch and hatton was allowed inside , which he has every right to do, then i think hatton is one of the only boxing in the sport with the style to beat mayweather .

i think pacquaoi is too ferocious for hatton though, i just couldnt see him beating him.


----------



## jralva86

ironheart said:


> I'm a huge fan of Ricky Hatton and massively admire what he has acheived in the sport but I don't agree for a second that he has the beating of someone as skilled as Floyd Mayweather. Even though the ref did appear to be some whatpartisan, the truth is that throughout the entire contest, Hatton just couldn't break through Mayweather's excellent 'phily shell' defence with any consistency or effect and nor could he get out of the way of what was coming back at him.
> 
> As for the Pacquiao disaster, I agree that Hatton did not do his ability any justice whatsoever back in May. Rumours persist that he was stuggling during sparring in the build up to the fight and during one session, he was almost completely overwhelmed by a Cuban prospect named Erislandy Lara. Also after 45 punishing fights and over a decade of drying out to make the 140 limit, I think that he's just pushed his body above and beyond it's limits and I hope he retires.


hatton was never that good to begin with, i dont think beating an old tsuyu and castillo makes you great. not to mention the collazo fight in which he got the gift decision to set up an eventual megafight with mayweather. even after suffering that brutal knockout to mayweather, i actually heard that hes planning to fight again in england. maybe a farewell fight, i think michael katsidis would be a good farewell fight for him.

btw who do you guys got in may vs jmm and cotto vs pac.


----------



## socially inept

jralva86 said:


> hatton was never that good to begin with, i dont think beating an old tsuyu and castillo makes you great. not to mention the collazo fight in which he got the gift decision to set up an eventual megafight with mayweather. even after suffering that brutal knockout to mayweather, i actually heard that hes planning to fight again in england. maybe a farewell fight, i think michael katsidis would be a good farewell fight for him.
> 
> btw who do you guys got in may vs jmm and cotto vs pac.


i agree i dont think hatton is that good to begin with anyway but even so i think he had the style to beat mayweather. mayweather is not exactly tough (and thats why i think someone as ferocious as pacquaio would kill him ) so if youve got this pitpull in your face non stop and he is throwing crunching body shots at you , then you will crumble if you are not tough enough

collazo fight was way out of hattons wieght devision, collazo was too big and strong for him at that weight

i think pacquoio will beat cotto. i expect maywether to beat marquez but you never know with this one cos marquez is realy tough and if he catches mayweather he could hurt him. mayweatehrs never been down before so if marquez puts him sdown , which he is capable off, then you dont know how mayweather will react


----------



## jralva86

socially inept said:


> i agree i dont think hatton is that good to begin with anyway but even so i think he had the style to beat mayweather. mayweather is not exactly tough (and thats why i think someone as ferocious as pacquaio would kill him ) so if youve got this pitpull in your face non stop and he is throwing crunching body shots at you , then you will crumble if you are not tough enough
> 
> collazo fight was way out of hattons wieght devision, collazo was too big and strong for him at that weight
> 
> i think pacquoio will beat cotto. i expect maywether to beat marquez but you never know with this one cos marquez is realy tough and if he catches mayweather he could hurt him. mayweatehrs never been down before so if marquez puts him sdown , which he is capable off, then you dont know how mayweather will react


well have that aggressive non stop pit bull style can be a hindrance as well, especially for pac. look at the marquez fight in which he gaves pac a nightmare with well timed counters. it shows that no matter how good pac is a good counter puncher will always give him problems, and floyd is an exceptional counter puncher. i think paul williams would give floyd a good run for his money, but we all now floyd will never fight anyone that can beat him.

yeah i wasnt to happy about the idea of marquez fighting mayweather, but idk why it reminds me of leonard vs duran back in the 80s, the lightweight champ moving up to welterweight to take his stab at the champ, i just hope mayweather doesnt make jmm say no mas lol. hey have you heard about the super six tournament taking place, man i couldnt believe it when i heard it. who do you think will win that one. im leaning towards kessler, or maybe abraham.


----------



## socially inept

jralva86 said:


> well have that aggressive non stop pit bull style can be a hindrance as well, especially for pac. look at the marquez fight in which he gaves pac a nightmare with well timed counters. it shows that no matter how good pac is a good counter puncher will always give him problems, and floyd is an exceptional counter puncher. i think paul williams would give floyd a good run for his money, but we all now floyd will never fight anyone that can beat him.
> 
> yeah i wasnt to happy about the idea of marquez fighting mayweather, but idk why it reminds me of leonard vs duran back in the 80s, the lightweight champ moving up to welterweight to take his stab at the champ, i just hope mayweather doesnt make jmm say no mas lol. hey have you heard about the super six tournament taking place, man i couldnt believe it when i heard it. who do you think will win that one. im leaning towards kessler, or maybe abraham.


yer the super 6 is a fantastic idea, it would be great if they did it in another weight division like with pac, cotto, hatton, floyd etc....

i think froch has a chance of winning it. he is not the best fighter in the world but he has a winning mentality were you really have to produce something brilliant to beat him. however taylor will be out for revenge and could deffo get it as he troubled froch an awful lot int he first fight


----------



## jralva86

yeah i think alot of ppl are counting out froch, but tbh i think anyone can take it. im not too familiar with the two americans, but having seen their footage they seem to be stuck in an amateur style which will hurt them against big punchers like froch and abraham. yeah froch vs taylor was a sick fight, its just that jermain taylor basically stops fighting after the sixth round, but a rematch would be interesting. even though froch talks alot of **** i liked him since his fight with pascal, did you see that fight? the first minute froch went in there trying to end it.


----------



## socially inept

jralva86 said:


> yeah i think alot of ppl are counting out froch, but tbh i think anyone can take it. im not too familiar with the two americans, but having seen their footage they seem to be stuck in an amateur style which will hurt them against big punchers like froch and abraham. yeah froch vs taylor was a sick fight, its just that jermain taylor basically stops fighting after the sixth round, but a rematch would be interesting. even though froch talks alot of **** i liked him since his fight with pascal, did you see that fight? the first minute froch went in there trying to end it.


yer the pascal fight was brilliant , it was voted one of the fights of the year over here. thats what you get with froch, you always get a ball.

he is not bothered about getting hit and often just dropped his hands and gets into a tear up. against taylor was the first time in his carear that he has ever hit the canvas so he is not too worried about defence as he has a great chin. even a big puncher like taylor , who connected flush time after time in the opening rounds, could not even daze froch never mind knock him out. when he went down against taylor he wasnt even dazed, his eyes were clear .

froch aint the best fighter in the world cos he is very slow , predictable and mechanical but he is a hell of a scrapper and is almost impossibel to beat.

i only know froch, taylor, abraham and kessler. ive never heard of the other 2. i dont think abraham will win it. id say it was out of kessler , froch and taylor . but taylor is a big if cos you just cant rely on him. i think he is absolutely world class cos to be that size and be able to throw combinations as fast , accurate and powerfull as he does is incredible. but as you sed he runs out of gas later on and just gives up, he is too easy to beat


----------



## seanybhoy

David Haye vs Nikolai Valuev should be good.


----------



## ironheart

Unless he's engaged in self promotion, I've always thought that David Haye comes across as a very grounded and affable individual.

I can well understand that his method of generating hype isn't going to be to everyones' taste but at least his exhibitionist antics draw attention (even if some of it is negative) and quite frankly, boxing needs every shot in the arm that it can get because as a whole, it's increasingly becoming a niche sport.

On the actual fight itself I honestly don't know who to pick. In his own ungainly way, Valuev is very effective at what he does, namely jab/smother/occasional uppercut. Much is made of the fact that he doesn't punch his weight but he can still hit very hard and, whatever the outcome, I would be very surprised indeed if Haye doesn't hit the canvas at least once.


----------



## ironheart

Just a quick reminder to anyone that is interested, Haye v Valuev is on tonight. My eleventh hour prediction is for a late Valuev KO (although I would be elated to be proven wrong ).


----------



## seanybhoy

I'm glad Haye won, it's good for british boxing.

The true test will be whether he can defend his title against the likes of Vitali Klitschko.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I hope Pacquiao wins against cotto on Saturday night.


----------



## ironheart

Congratulations to Haye! I'm glad I was wrong and I was also very impressed that he employed a sensible gameplan and stuck with it throughout the entire contest (although he did give his power a cameo in the 12 when he staggered Valuev). 

Next up Pacquiao vs Cotto!! 

Like Maven I'm rooting for a Pacman KO but Cotto is very strong and gifted so I think it's a definately a 50/50 encounter.


----------



## ironheart

Pacquiao has done it again!!! 

Tonight he made an ELITE welterweight, with ELITE welterweight power and speed look incredibly ordinary. It was on the verge of being a mismatch at times but at least Cotto manged to have his moments (proving also what a great chin Pac is blessed with) which is more than can be said for Pac's last three opponents.

Manny Pacquiao has now got to be recognized as one of the greatest fighters of the past thirty years.


----------



## ch3cooh

Pacquiao is a bad bad man, I've been a fan of his for a long time. The guy is all-timing right now. By the time he's done he will be remembered as one of the top 10 P4P guys of all time.


----------



## ironheart

I wonder if he can beat Mayweather?

Head says no, heart says he must.


----------



## Eraserhead

I've been sparring, mostly for fun, for a couple of years now. I plan to join a boxing gym soon, although I'm a bit anxious about doing so... 

I like to watch boxing from time to time, but I've barely gotten into it yet. Hah... carry on with your discussion. :b


----------



## vlax

Manny Pacquiaovs Joshua clottey fight-You gotta be the dumbest motha *beep* in Madison ave NOT to know manny was gonna lace this herbie. Here's the issue: 
Manny is in -how can i say this-an exceptional class of of boxers I like to call "Elite". Jousha got his *** handed to him with a $10k payday because he's NOT an "Elite" class fighter; he lacks almost everything but power. The way to have won that fight for clottey was to let go of every damn trick in his 1 page book and WALLA, BUT NOOO!! Clottey couldn't have done that because again, HE'S NOT AN ELITE CLASS BOXER. Elite class boxers transcend the average pro by virtue of their uncanny ability to 'THINK' in the ring in a matter of a chest match. This **** ant checkers, an elite boxer has an economical style that accompanies his attributes whether they be natural or performance enhanced. The entire damn stadium was bewildered by how Manny-being 2 inches shorter, 3-5 lbs lighter, and coming from a smaller weight division-was not only able to pull off a victory, but also hurt clottey with those little fist of his. There's no secret that manny is almost as complete a boxer as Sugar Ray Robinson, however, there's folks out there who consider floyd mayweather the p4p champ.Whether or not manny loses to floyd (i think he will lose to floyd), manny is a totally better boxer than floyd could be for many reasons; simply saying you're the best on the media till it's engraved in the minds of many, won't cut it, floyd. Floyd's best contender out their ISN'T Manny, sorry to say. Manny might be a well rounded boxer, but his punch regime, and style will totally accommodate floyd's typical counter-punching/defensive shell technique. First and foremost: Manny can't, and won't be able to neutralize floyd's quick, flying left hook for the life of him; he won't be able to find floyd with those rabbit punches going inside without taking at least a flurry by floyd; he won't be able to shoot off his left flush (though im not saying it won't land) as successfully as manny is used to without floyd adjusting to it; and he won't be able to hit floyd in the face without faints that aren't in his boxing repertoire. However, manny has something that floyd can't stand and that's speed and pressure on HELLZ massive scale. It's proven that floyd can't stand pressure from his past fights with Jose Luis Castillo, Ricky Hatton, and or demarcus "chop chop" corely. Manny is all these guys combined, and this is why I'm hopeful that manny might put in end to that 50 cent dick sucking *** fruit cake.
Here's how stupid this cat is-- i thought this **** was a joke, but it's so you see that floyd is really, REALLY not the head of the operation in his training camp. The real heads of his operation, and the true brain of floyd mayweather is his father and his uncle- he knows dick about money other then the fact that it's green. 









^^^ THE TRUTH

Floyd needs a 'boxer' and not a predominant brawler; if you check all his past contenders, and know their fighting repertoire, then you would see a methodical pattern and coherency in the selection of floyd's opponents (by his uncle and/or father, or both). I highly doubt mayweather jr-being asked or observing potential contenders-had anything analytical to say other than "I'D **** HIM UP". In all honesty, the 5 prospects I see as proper contenders and potential conquerors of this herbie would be:

1)Andre dirrell
2)Andre ward (a great contender, not too sure though)
3) Timothy Bradley
4) Paul williams
5) yuriko gamboa(a stretch but i think he could be a p4p'der

All the boxers i mentioned are versatile, outsiders (style wise), and have amazing accuracy, plus speed-some with the exception of power.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Amir Khan is going to fight next on HBO against an italian fighter. should be good. :banana


----------



## Dub16

Boxing is a great sport. My fave was always nigel benn.. ok he never became the best but i like his style

I still think they should all sit doon and discuss their problems rationally and then maybe give each other daisy-chains...

Youd need big daisy-chains though... But it would do wonders fer reducing our pollen-count... Aye, it makes sense all roond like


----------



## ironheart

Dub16 said:


> Boxing is a great sport. My fave was always nigel benn.. ok he never became the best but i like his style


Although that's true, paradoxically, Benn actually defeated the best man he ever faced (in true Benn fashion - after nearly being done inside of the first round).

The opponent in question was a very powerful supermiddleweight named Gerald McClellan. Tragically McClellan sustained serious head injuries during the contest and now resides with his sisters, permenantly blind and with a severely diminished intellect.


----------



## foe

Pacquiao vs Marquez III is this Saturday.









Anybody else been hearing about a May 5th, 2012 possible date of the epic Mayweather-Pacquiao dream fight?

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/7184086/floyd-mayweather-jr-wants-make-biggest-fight-possible-5



> Mayweather's opponent has not been determined but Ellerbe said, "We're looking to make the biggest fight possible and everyone knows what that fight is, the little fella."


----------



## millenniumman75

The boxing world lost a pro......Smokin' Joe Frazier.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

RIP Smokin' Joe


----------



## foe

Marquez is whooping Pacquiao's butt right now. Dominating Pacman through 6 rounds; they're in the 7th.


----------



## foe

Wow....Marquez has to win the decision.

No way!!!!!!!! Judges awarded Pacquiao the fight.

I'm a Pac fan but he lost this fight. And here comes the boo birds, rightfully so.


----------



## X Isle

hmmmm I see mayweather packing some ammo haha


----------



## avoidobot3000

Pacquiao won on paper, but anyone watching could see Marquez was the better fighter and landed cleaner punches. It's a shame for Marquez that the result was biased because of Pacquiao's reputation and the hype for a possible Mayweather fight. Maybe if Marquez wasn't so complacent in the last rounds he would of got the decision


----------



## cassandraobrero

**



avoidobot3000 said:


> Pacquiao won on paper, but anyone watching could see Marquez was the better fighter and landed cleaner punches. It's a shame for Marquez that the result was biased because of Pacquiao's reputation and the hype for a possible Mayweather fight. Maybe if Marquez wasn't so complacent in the last rounds he would of got the decision


i do not know if there was a boxer holding a championship belt who was ever beaten by a challenger not by a knockout, retirement, technical knockout BUT by judges' decision. I feel, it takes more for a challenger to be worthy of the win over a champion. Manny won...may not be a sweet victory but it's a victory nonetheless. The computerbox showed that Manny played better than Marquez. They are just used to Manny being all aggressive, punching here and there and even expecting him to knockout Marquez, short of that, they thought that Marquez won....


----------



## cassandraobrero

foe said:


> Wow....Marquez has to win the decision.
> 
> No way!!!!!!!! Judges awarded Pacquiao the fight.
> 
> I'm a Pac fan but he lost this fight. And here comes the boo birds, rightfully so.


Manny deserved the win. They thought Manny didn't win because he didnt play the way he performed in the past but it didnt mean that he was outplayed by Marquez, we just expected so much from him, even a knockout of Marquez but when he failed...people mistook it as having been beaten by Marquez. The statistics bear that he played better.


----------



## CanILive

Bring on the mayweather fight.


----------



## STORMZ13

foe said:


> Wow....Marquez has to win the decision.
> 
> No way!!!!!!!! Judges awarded Pacquiao the fight.
> 
> I'm a Pac fan but he lost this fight. And here comes the boo birds, rightfully so.


You're not the only Pac fan who thought he lost. Check out this video. Amir Khan and Jorge Linares both pac stable mates thought he lost too.


----------



## STORMZ13

CanILive said:


> Bring on the mayweather fight.


Easy money for Mayweather. Pac couldn't even KO a past prime, 38 yr old, blown up lightweight. Fast forward to 6:08 of the video. Roach always has to have some type of advantage over pacs opponents.






JMM ends up doing so well against pac that his fans claim Marquez cheated by stepping on mannys foot. Even making videos of this. Then theres pac fans that claim JMM is on steroids ??


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Julio Cesar Chavez at the Sun Bowl..:banana


----------



## sleepytime

Pretty strange decision there. How anyone could give 7 rounds to Bradley is amazing.


----------



## MobiusX

the judges were on drugs who picked bradley, i wont watch boxing anymore.


----------



## scarpia

> *WASHINGTON (AP)*
> 
> Giving voice to the outrage over Timothy Bradley's controversial split decision over Manny Pacquiao, two senators introduced legislation Monday that would create a special boxing commission to oversee all matches in the United States and restore integrity to the sport.


I think it's a little late for this. Boxing went belly up a long time ago.


----------



## STORMZ13

vlax said:


> Manny Pacquiaovs Joshua clottey fight-You gotta be the dumbest motha *beep* in Madison ave NOT to know manny was gonna lace this herbie. Here's the issue:
> Manny is in -how can i say this-an exceptional class of of boxers I like to call "Elite". Jousha got his *** handed to him with a $10k payday because he's NOT an "Elite" class fighter;
> 
> Possible that's why Roach and pac took this fight?
> Why would they want to fight an "elite" fighter?
> 
> he lacks almost everything but power. Clottey is not known for his power. I don't know where you got that from. He's know for his defense.
> 
> The way to have won that fight for clottey was to let go of every damn trick in his 1 page book and WALLA, BUT NOOO!!
> 
> Clottey couldn't have done that because again, HE'S NOT AN ELITE CLASS BOXER.
> 
> Again, gotta make you wonder why Roach and pac decided to fight the non "elite" Clottey.
> 
> Elite class boxers transcend the average pro by virtue of their uncanny ability to 'THINK' in the ring in a matter of a chest match. This **** ant checkers, an elite boxer has an economical style that accompanies his attributes whether they be natural or performance enhanced. The entire damn stadium was bewildered by how Manny-being 2 inches shorter, 3-5 lbs lighter, and coming from a smaller weight division-was not only able to pull off a victory, k
> 
> but also hurt clottey with those little fist of his.
> 
> I haven't seen that fight in years, please tell me what round/s that pac hurt Clottey? Again, Clottey is known for his defense, he was never hurt, and at the end of the fight, there were no cuts, bruises, or bleeding from Clottey. Pacs face on the other hand was damaged a little.
> 
> There's no secret that manny is almost as complete a boxer as Sugar Ray Robinson,
> 
> Not even half as complete as Robinson.
> 
> however, there's folks out there who consider floyd mayweather the p4p champ.Whether or not manny loses to floyd (i think he will lose to floyd), manny is a totally better boxer than floyd could be for many reasons; simply saying you're the best on the media till it's engraved in the minds of many, won't cut it, floyd. Floyd's best contender out their ISN'T Manny, sorry to say.
> 
> Manny might be a well rounded boxer
> 
> Again with this crap.
> 
> Floyd needs a 'boxer' and not a predominant brawler; if you check all his past contenders, and know their fighting repertoire, then you would see a methodical pattern and coherency in the selection of floyd's opponents (by his uncle and/or father, or both).
> 
> The same can be said about pac. He needs certain advantages to make himself look good. Maybe that's why Roach and pac picked the non,"elite" Clottey to fight.


----------



## antlive327

*Love boxing*

Absolutely. All time favorites are

Mach Camacho
Mike Tyson
Felix Trinidad
Roy Jones Jr.
Diego Coralles


----------



## NoHobbies

I used to box. It helped cure my depression some. Then I got too many aches and physical problems, which may be related to depression. I am thinking of trying it again but not sure my body can hold up to the training.


----------



## STORMZ13

NoHobbies said:


> I used to box. It helped cure my depression some. Then I got too many aches and physical problems, which may be related to depression. I am thinking of trying it again but not sure my body can hold up to the training.


Interesting, I did too, but I only trained and spared. It's a great workout and it helped me with my depression, and I was able to sleep better. I'm not going to lie, I still felt anxious when ever I walked in the gym but some days were better than others.

I just finished physical therapy from an injury I suffered in boxing. (achilles tendonitis)

Four years ago I suffered a knee injury while jogging, so I had to stop training then too.

I'm looking forward to getting back into training.

Maybe you could just start off slow and hit the bag. As you get in better condition maybe just go to the gym 3 or 4 times a week, this way you won't put too much stress on your body. It's just a thought. Good luck to you.


----------



## NoHobbies

My ankle gets bad with a lot of running. I sprained it when I was 18 and it just kind of stiffened up. My scapula and back isn't too good either. I was decent and wanted to enter a golden gloves tournament. Might be too late and even if I did I don't wanna put myself too out there. The finalists get named in the paper.


----------



## STORMZ13

NoHobbies said:


> My ankle gets bad with a lot of running. I sprained it when I was 18 and it just kind of stiffened up. My scapula and back isn't too good either.
> 
> How about swimming or bike riding?
> 
> I was decent and wanted to enter a golden gloves tournament. Might be too late and even if I did I don't wanna put myself too out there. The finalists get named in the paper.


So just hit the bags and if you feel like it, spar. You don't have to compete, again, just do it for yourself. If you should change your mind, you could compete as an amauter til you're 35 years old? After that, you could fight in the Masters division.(35 yrs old and over)


----------

